# Metal Goddesses



## Sukerkin (Nov 22, 2010)

Came across this whilst link-surfing guitar related YouTube vids.  I wasn't sure at first but I think it actually works (probably better if you don't know the original mind you ).  Also, this looks pretty recent (going by the kit if nothing else) so it is good to find out that Doro is still rocking - mind you I think all those decades of Metal have taken their toll on her voice .

[yt]pt1SfOo1lmU[/yt]

Then again, doing her own (Warlock) stuff ...

[yt]IiqexOmrVac[/yt]

And a bit of Lita Ford as a bonus (she's one of those ladies who mature wonderfully with the years both in terms of the music and how she looks)

[yt]YuY4WXAkBEc[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 22, 2010)

[yt]4n6WjXWc-Fw[/yt]





Lee Aaron.


But....I'd be in big trouble with my wife if Doro knocked on my door and said "how bout dinner and a nightcap, but lets skip dinner".


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 22, 2010)

Joan Jett - Bad Reputation 


I Hate Myself for Loving You


----------



## Omar B (Nov 22, 2010)

Joan Jett is not metal.

My picks, both sang for David Chastain's band "Chastain."  Kate French and Leather Leone.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 22, 2010)

I am afraid that your tastes and mine do not run parallel on that one, Omar.  What a row!  

I'm old, what can I say; altho' I have tried to keep current with the 'progress' in Metal, I pretty much gave up trying to assimilate each new wave after 'Glam Rock Phase II'.  What people were claiming to be Metal came to be termed "Shouty-Stampy" by me, which gives you a clue to how musical I felt it to be .

Joan Jett, hmmm ... I've not really paid much attention to her over the years since the Runaway's, other than "Long Live Rock 'n' Roll" I don't really know her music.  More on the side of old-time Glam Rock (like Mudd or T-rex) than Metal perhaps but she certainly looks fine .

Lee Aaron, of course, has long been a favourite of mine - I even have her first Jazz album .


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 22, 2010)

There will always be a place in many British rock fans hearts for these ladies.  Not the most beautiful perhaps (tho' not exactly hard on the eyes) but they stepped up and dared when noone else would in the male preserve of heavy rock:

[yt]kbnalCFx-dc[/yt]


----------



## Bruno@MT (Nov 23, 2010)

They're not bad, but unfortunatley, having a 'country' voice does not work really well with 'heavy rock'.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 23, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Joan Jett is not metal.


 
In your opinion

Joan Jett and Lita Ford come form the same band


----------



## Omar B (Nov 23, 2010)

I know, and The Runnaways were not metal either.  They were punk and maybe you could stretch and say hard rock, but not metal.  Now after Lita did do metal.

Arch Enemy's got Angela.  













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMGpcjzb67Q&feature=channel


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2010)

[yt]4pTGi2q8DNc[/yt]





I'd let her leglock me. 

Then there's
[yt]kSZigGuw3F8[/yt]





And, Mitsuyo Nemoto
[yt]0i77TYZQsq4[/yt]


----------



## Omar B (Nov 23, 2010)

There's also Veronica from Benedictum.









http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5z362_fotv-2008-benedictum-balls-to-the-w_music


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2010)

Omar B said:


> There's also Veronica from Benedictum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like her ...feathers.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 23, 2010)

Check out their web site, there's a whole section devoted to pictures of her.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 23, 2010)

:lol: I was listening to the Luchagors clip and thinking "This sounds just like the Clash!" ... then I realised why   Sadly the lady might be purty but she's no great shakes as a vocalist (tho' neither was Joe Strummer when it comes to that ).


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 23, 2010)

I just listened to a cover of "Rainbow in the Dark" by Benedictum - I would never have expected a voice like that to come from a woman who looks like that!

She reminds me of someone but I can't put my finger on who right now.  There're elements of Klaus Meine in there ... got it!  She actually puts me in mind of Jonathon Scott out of Q5!

I shall dig out some more of their stuff, for if that cover is any indication I might well like them :tup:.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, she's damn good.  The first time I heard her was a cover of Rainbow In The Dark and you know if anyone is covering Ronnie James Dio's vocals you instantly get the skeptic in me awoken because there's no one even close to Dio IMO.  But I was impressed, got their album based upon her performance on a cover that's not on the album.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 23, 2010)

We might be getting into the realm of 'guilty pleasures' now but ...

[yt]mQOmDUnt8Hs[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 23, 2010)

Amazingly this was the only video I could find of Gypsy Queen 

[yt]aHQZFo1ZQ8k[/yt]

I have a tape with Vixen on one side and Gypsy Queen on the other ... one day I must search out some more modern and permanent media examples .


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 23, 2010)

Sad but entirely understandable that this band lost heart with the tragic loss of Michelle:

[yt]u9_SEr-ORyk[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 23, 2010)

These I actually saw live, supporting Saxon 

[yt]kKlMckxzfHA[/yt]

Bear in mind that when they were touring was about 20 years ago, as you can see in the video they still look mighty fine .

Found one that is from an earlier era:

[yt]LoWtl-sUrjk[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh my .  

I've been digging around on the Net, looking out for videos and news of some of these bands that I've mentioned above.  Enjoying myself having a dip back into the 70's and 80's that I lived through, seeing the bands I used to listen to, so to speak.

Then I found this:

http://www.girlschool.co.uk/mainindex.htm

"So what?", you ask, as an old rock band having an anniversary album out is not such a rare thing these days.  Well, I first noted who are special guest artists on it ... that gives you an idea of how these lasses were regarded amongst their peers.  

Then I realised why there were these guitar legends on it ... Kelly Johnson is dead .  The woman who lead the way for it to be okay and cool for girls to play rock guitar and be judged by how they could play (rather than how pretty they were) was taken by cancer three years ago.

I am surprised myself by how sad that makes me and I feel bad that I didn't know before now.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 23, 2010)

Poignantly, I came across this Rock Goddess clip.  It has Kelly filling in on bass for them:

[yt]Qv4jiw5XXNg[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh and just for Omar ... guess who toured with Benedictum ... ?  I was surprised too.  The girls are still going and still kicking butt and taking names it seems :tup:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 25, 2010)

[yt]XPV7AUU1b8c[/yt]

I never thought I'd hear myself say this ... but Lord how I miss the '80's sometimes!  Big hair and lasses who knew how to dress and move to look sexy as all heck without appearing as if they should be earning their living on street corners.  That rock 'n' roll glam gypsy look is a winner every time - thank you Stevie Nicks .

:sigh:


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 27, 2010)

A bit more of the wonderful Lee Aaron:

Fh1lC_KaIPI

A shame it cuts off part way through Line of Fire .

A bit poignant for me this one as this is from an old music show that used to air over here in Britain.  The format was that there would be several bands on and they'd do a few songs each.  This episode, if my memory is not like a Swiss cheese, they had Venom on followed by Lee Aaron.

My greatest friend, David (biker gods rest his soul) was watching for Venom whereas I, as the cultured one {:lol:} was watching for Lee.  It's a good job we taped it as we spent most of the time ripping the wet out of each other for our lack of musical taste ROFL.

Why it is a bit emotional for me is that Dave was killed not long after, so whenever I see almost any Lee Aaron vid I tend to get a bit damp around the eyes with memory .


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 27, 2010)

A bit better quality video of later period Lee Aaron, tho' the sound is still a bit 'boomy':
http://Q9y2CXHHiP8
[yt]Q9y2CXHHiP8[/yt]
 
And one of my favourites (amongst many of hers I do confess ):

[yt]0DXpve73r50[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 28, 2010)

[yt]eNGzltK_tlc[/yt]





[yt]njPWBTIv9qw[/yt]





[yt]gCPjgZpuQzE[/yt]





[yt]msRy4vcSX4k[/yt]





[yt]VwbtbfAnI80[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 28, 2010)

Those were not at all bad, Bob :tup:.  Epica in particular I enjoyed.  

The only criticism I can have of many of these new wave of Symphonic Metal bands is that whilst their singers can indeed sing and hold a note, their go too much for the alto soprano and lose that necessary lower register 'punch' to the vocal line.

Combine that with the unrelenting double-bass-kick that everyone since Metallica seem to favour and you have music with 'top' and 'bottom' but no 'middle'.  Sounds a little odd sometimes.

Why my friend Gemma keeps being mentioned by me when I speak of such things is that she has operatic range, from low to high and horse-power to burn.  Marvellous!  One of my favourite stories about her is that one summers evening I was out pottering in the garden when, for a moment, I thought I was going barmy as I could hear her singing.  After a moment, I decided that someone near at hand must be playing a No Redemption CD too loud.  But then I re-thought as it sounded weird - no music, just Gemma .  

Later I found out that no, that was the real thing ... from six miles away!!!  They were performing at a little local festival it seems and Gemma's voice carried whilst the music didn't :lol:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 21, 2010)

More from the delightfully powerful Cheetah:

[yt]YNbBcWaWAHk[/yt]

Good to know that that bluesy vocal talent wasn't left fallow all these years; Chrissie, it seems did an awful lot of work with Rick Wakeman (11 albums!).


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 21, 2010)

A web page hosted by Lyndsay that contains MP3's of their great record from the late 70's/early 80's (such a pity they never got to make another):

http://www.lyndsayhammond.com/cheetah_album.htm


----------



## granfire (Dec 23, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I like her ...feathers.





Omar B said:


> Check out their web site, there's a whole section devoted to pictures of her.



you are such guys!

:lfao:


----------



## granfire (Dec 23, 2010)

you bring Vixen, you gotta mention Heart!


----------



## Omar B (Dec 24, 2010)

Never liked Heart.


----------

